# 'Chubbs' my female beardie



## Charlie13 (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought I would introduce my baby girl. We took her in, as a rescue as her previous owners had a male and were given bad advice from the pet store, and she become very stressed out. We have had her now for about 2 and a half years.

She has a one off build in her tank, My dearest partner slaved over it for months. But she has never been happier


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks great !!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DaisyXo (Sep 10, 2012)

wow! i love the layout in the viv :thumbup:


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Awww, she's beautiful, love her set up too.


----------



## Martina84 (May 19, 2013)

Looks amazing, you put a lot of effort into it!


----------



## magicmike (Jun 7, 2012)

That must be one of the nicest setup I've seen ! She won't be stress out in there


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

you love it this is good but i like its home formation the most .. how beautifully you have designed it


----------

